# Recital Disparity



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

My son's music college offers a $200 allowance for junior and senior students to hire an accompanist for their recitals, but nothing comparable for composition students. My son was told that his fellow students should play for free because they are his friends.

I bought some very nice (I think) musical score ceramic drink coaster sets off Etsy for thank-you gifts for the eight students who are playing for the recital tomorrow. It works for either sex and they look quite classy. My son says "whatever" but he is writing thank-you notes to go with them.

What do other colleges do for composition recitals?


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

When it came time for me to do my senior recital in college (University of Oregon 1987) I had to plead with people to play my stuff. I had spent 4 years in classes with them. They knew I was the type who lives in my head; I'm not the most social person. I didn't offer them money, but the school had a requirement of its performance majors that they play in so many recitals of other students, and I was able to get my musicians together and pull off a so-so recital. At least I got permission to graduate!


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

My partner is a musicology student who has also done a great deal of accompanist work for exams. His situation is either that the students know him and request him, or the university recommends him to other students, but in every case he is paid. I believe he has a fee he sets himself that he arranges with the students directly, but I'll double check later and see how much it is.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

There is a very good reason for the policy, having nothing to do with being frugal at the expense of composition students.

When I studied, I asked the same thing -- Why are there no ensembles available for read-throughs or performances of a student composition majors works?

Why: Because the moment you are out of school, you will have to do exactly what you did in school: for love or money, you will must find available players as per the instrumentation of your piece (ditto a conductor if you are not taking on that role and the work requires one) and also juggle all their schedules, find rooms where they can practice, in pairs, sections, or the entire troupe.

Essentially, you are required to fulfill this (non-credit) requirement because it is the complete and true reality of how it works once you are out of school. On campus, there is the more _convenient_ availability of fellow students as colleagues close at hand, and ready availability of practice rooms or a hall for a bit of juggling and the asking (sans fees), you are getting good practice in "how that all works." That is far easier in the academic surrounding, with all those resources at hand on site, than it will be later.

I admire your supporting your child in the overall endeavor, and being brave and wise enough to let them pursue what many a parent is horrified by as a clearly risky and impractical career - _kudos there_. I would advise pulling way back in 'rewarding' his colleagues for their contributions, helping get up flyers, etc.

You may think you are helping, but you are baby-sitting your offspring and taking care of things they _must_ figure out and learn to take care of with a full degree of capability: look at it as if you were trying to do their practicing or writing a composition for them. It is a bit like trainer wheels when they need to find their own balance.

You have already allowed, made possible, music school, not impeded that choice (which since you know nothing else, _I tell you that is a HUGE gift and boon_) and are supportive. Keep up the support, but do stop doing things for them, it actually holds them back, and you, they, and most of us know it is a very difficult path. The more they learn to take care of on their own, the sooner the better.

Best regards.

ADD: P.s. while at university, I was also a paid staff accompanist for other instrumentalists and singers. (the pay was an insulting pittance, but with those empty windows of your class plans which seem inevitable, it was better than twiddling my thumbs when I could not access a practice room -- usually filled with performance majors, lol.) 
However -- the school did not make me freely available, or paid, if I participated as a performer in a composition major's piece. Comp majors were completely on their own to muster their performing forces. The moment the reason why (above) was explained to me, and though it is sometimes not easy or pleasant, I plunged into the task with aggressive zeal. If you don't, you are truly too passive to realistically get anywhere near the intended goal.


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

Edit ...............................................

I just realised I was too quick and totally misread the question - back to research!


----------



## MertonMusic (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello,

Unfortunately I had an entire quartet except the cellist pull out of a live performance the night before, because they were offered a 'paid gig' instead. In 24hrs. I had to find other musicians some from uni and others from a professional musician list to literally come in and sight read and perform on the night!

Many years later I advertised and formed my own ensemble with musicians from my local community. They are not full time music students and are not professional but have a love of meeting each week and trying out my music and we will soon be presenting it to audiences. The process has been much longer than If i was to work with professionals, but I have to admit and support and growth for my own writing, making sure I write to their standard, and the musicians benefit of growth from never before heard music has been wonderful. 

If your child can form genuine supportive friendships with students who are keen to try new ideas, rather than only practice the easy stuff, then they will have a foot in the door. Unfortunately I didn't meet enough students like that during my time studying, but at least now I have. Better late than never.

If university ensembles and musicians are too busy I would definitely recommend approaching your local community orchestra or ensemble. Most are music teachers or just lovers of music and will still put valuable time and effort into trying new works. It might not be as polished as professionals but it still has benefits. I love working with community groups and I have gained a few commissions out of it too.

Best of luck!


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

i figure i'd throw in my 2cents, where i go the school hires accompanists, but it is up to the students to organize their own players for their recitals (and while i'm working with one of the accompanists for my jury, all of the performances i give of my pieces are performers i find). typically you may pay students with casual things, but it seems to be more built on experience/friendship--at least at this undergraduate level.

to clarify--the school makes sure you have an accompanist for degree-related recitals, but anything non-degree is up in the air (but you're free to use your usual accompanist as well)


----------

